# Are Sergals Copyrighted?



## kobuzero (Jan 7, 2012)

Pretty much the question in the thread title. I was wondering if Sergals where a copyrighted creature. I know that there is an original creator. I was just wondering this for my own curiousity.


----------



## Rhodri (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't think there's any application for copyrights anymore.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 7, 2012)

Strictly speaking, all intellectual property is copyright its creator at the moment of its creation, though people that really want to keep a tight grip on their intellectual property will generally make the effort to file their creation with the copyright office.  What you should be asking is, has the creator waived copyright or otherwise given limited permission to use his species design?


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 7, 2012)

Well I was asking because I wanted to create them as a race for a tabletop RPG, and wanted to know if we would get sued for doing so.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 7, 2012)

If you are making money on this game... then it is a possibility. Might want to send an email to the creator of sergals to ask if it is ok.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 7, 2012)

Zenia said:


> If you are making money on this game... then it is a possibility. *Might want to send an email to the creator of sergals to ask if it is ok.*



This would be the correct and courteous thing to do.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 7, 2012)

Rhodri said:


> gay


If you're going to insult the quality of a thread you probably shouldn't take a bland image macro that's even more embarrassing than the topic itself is. Get out, please.

As for the OP, I don't think it really matters since everyone seems to use them. I can't imagine why, they just look really weird and gross to me although I suppose the same could be said for a lot of fursonas that are weird just for the sake of being weird.


----------



## Rhodri (Jan 7, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> If you're going to insult the quality of a thread you probably shouldn't take a bland image macro that's even more embarrassing than the topic itself is. Get out, please.



You are absolutely right, and I apologise to OP, also, those subjected to it. My flimsy excuse is that I had just woken up and this was the first post that I saw, and in the single line that is the post, much relevant information was left out. For example, that the image was not for personal use, but a table top RPG that may or may not be used to make money for OP. However, do not glare too hard at my excuse, it is flimsy, and does not bear up well under scrutiny.

What I would suggest. Find the creator. Ask him or her. Failing that, find original images by the creator, is there explicit attached usage release given via Creative Commons? If not, then every image is automatically given default copyright protection when it is published, and if you are using it to make a profit, then you are probably looking at some kind of infringement being filed against you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2012)

Just like the sergals that were created on SL thru KZK they had to get permission from the creator, they also went as far as making it that any sergal that was bought the creator of the sergals gets a share of the profit


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, see all that makes perfect sense, I was just wondering if anyone knew off hand, so I would know to either A: Just leave the idea alone, or just got to the creator and ask.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 7, 2012)

It never hurts to ask


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 7, 2012)

Very true, I shall track them down and see about it.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

No.

But if you plan on using it in a book that you plan on publishing, it's best to be safe and contact the original creator.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 7, 2012)

We all know that this Mick person on FA invented Sergals, but nearly all of us know about Sergals now and that she created them, and she _still_ asks for credit today. It's fair enough that she wants Sergals to remain her intellectual property and be known for it, especially outside of FA, but I can look at some Sergal art on FA and we have Mick fans coming into the comments and having a right whinge. :/ It's not like the uploader is claiming the Sergal species as their own in any shape or form, either.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 7, 2012)

FYI: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/mick39


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

The hell is a surgul?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

veeno said:


> The hell is a surgul?



http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Sergal


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks comrade.


----------



## Cain (Jan 7, 2012)

Hmm, I always thought Sergals were some sort of mythological creature, like Gryphons and Griffins.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Hmm, I always thought Sergals were some sort of mythological creature, like Gryphons and Griffins.



To be completely honest, I was thinking the same think up until today.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 7, 2012)

Sergals are copyrighted to Mick39. Yes, that's her current FA username and her original was trancymick.


----------



## Sar (Jan 7, 2012)

kobuzero said:


> Well I was asking because I wanted to create them as a race for a tabletop RPG, and wanted to know if we would get sued for doing so.



Dont ask us. Ask this dude.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 7, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Dont ask us. Ask this dude.



Mick is a woman, and I beat you to the linkage.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 7, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Mick is a woman, and I beat you to the linkage.



And I beat you! Haha!

TAKE IT


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 7, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Hmm, I always thought Sergals were some sort of mythological creature, like Gryphons and Griffins.


I initially thought it was some gay animu crap I've missed out on because that's what it looks like.


----------



## Cain (Jan 7, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I initially thought it was some gay animu crap I've missed out on because that's what it looks like.


Anime?
The only remotely furry thing to come out anime are tentacle monsters. And Amaterasu.
Sergals look pretty awesome, and I'll give mick37 credit that she created something cool.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 7, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I initially thought it was some gay animu crap I've missed out on because that's what it looks like.


Animu has nothing to do with sergals. Animu people are full of blood in high pressure, sergals are bone n' flesh :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 7, 2012)

Sergals are bad ass and FUCK ANYONE WHO HATES THEM >:U


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Sergals are bad ass and FUCK ANYONE WHO HATES THEM >:U



I wasn't aware anyone hated Sergals. They're just too cool looking.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 8, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> I wasn't aware anyone hated Sergals. They're just too cool looking.



Well then let me be the first to introduce myself.

And while I knew they were a created race, I still think they look like creepy animu dragons.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


>





Calico-Feathers said:


> Well then let me be the first to introduce myself.
> 
> And while I knew they were a created race, I still think they look like creepy animu dragons.



You sure Calico? Cause that pic looks pretty epic to me. ;D


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 8, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> You sure Calico? Cause that pic looks pretty epic to me. ;D



Lessee there's... a gun, blood, badges, a cigarette, camo shorts, characteristic sad, apathetic expression, and the finger. Looks more like overkill than epicness to me. Regardless the species design itself looks like awkward animu to me. There's really no changing that. Not with all the guns, blood, and camo in the world.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 8, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> I wasn't aware anyone hated Sergals. They're just too cool looking.


I do. :I


----------



## Cain (Jan 8, 2012)

Calico-Feathers said:


> Lessee there's... a gun, blood, badges, a cigarette, camo shorts, characteristic sad, apathetic expression, and the finger. Looks more like overkill than epicness to me. Regardless the species design itself looks like awkward animu to me. There's really no changing that. Not with all the guns, blood, and camo in the world.


But that's just DD.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

I think im in love with serguls ever since i saw that picture.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 8, 2012)

Calico-Feathers said:


> Lessee there's... a gun, blood, badges, a cigarette, camo shorts, characteristic sad, apathetic expression, and the finger. Looks more like overkill than epicness to me. Regardless the species design itself looks like awkward animu to me. There's really no changing that. Not with all the guns, blood, and camo in the world.




Like JE said, thats just me. I like guns. I like gore. AND IDGAF.  I have YET to meet a sergal character ANYTHING like mine. Hell I went so far as to explain her biology and why her skin is a blackish green and her high blood flow areas are aqua. Dont make me rape you


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Like JE said, thats just me. I like guns. I like gore. AND IDGAF.  I have YET to meet a sergal character ANYTHING like mine. Hell I went so far as to explain her biology and why her skin is a blackish green and her high blood flow areas are aqua. Dont make me rape you


I dunno why so many furries like gore. If they're not drawing porn, they're always drawing gore. It's pretty unsettling.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 8, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I dunno why so many furries like gore. If they're not drawing porn, they're always drawing gore. It's pretty unsettling.



I personally just like gunshot wounds. I have hunted a lot in my life and find them so interesting to see what all gets torn asunder when something so small goes flying through bone and flesh.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I personally just like gunshot wounds. I have hunted a lot in my life and find them so interesting to see what all gets torn asunder when something so small goes flying through bone and flesh.


You would make a good surgeon. :V


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 8, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I dunno why so many furries like gore. If they're not drawing porn, they're always drawing gore. It's pretty unsettling.



Now, I'm sure we can all disagree with that statement built on grotesquely large assumptions. Given the stats that were once published on the types of art most prevalent on FA, I think it's safe to assume that when they're not drawing porn, they're drawing clean art. Since the stats said that it was split near 50/50 for those. Gore is actually quite a small subsection of furry art.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Like JE said, thats just me. I like guns. I like gore. AND IDGAF.  I have YET to meet a sergal character ANYTHING like mine. Hell I went so far as to explain her biology and why her skin is a blackish green and her high blood flow areas are aqua. Dont make me rape you



This... doesn't make me like sergals any more, just so you know. I'm not disliking the actual character, it's the design of the species as a whole that I find thoroughly lacking in creativity. Doesn't matter how you dress it up, it's still an animu anthro dragon with a head that looks like a furry cheese wedge.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I personally just like gunshot wounds. I have hunted a lot in my life and find them so interesting to see what all gets torn asunder when something so small goes flying through bone and flesh.


I've never hunted before, but gunshot wounds interest me too.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 9, 2012)

Saiko said:


> You would make a good surgeon. :V




give me your flesh so that i may partake in digging around in it


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 9, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> like Gryphons and Griffins.


Aren't those two the same thing?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 9, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Aren't those two the same thing?


they are


----------



## Cain (Jan 9, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Aren't those two the same thing?





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> they are



Basically the same name, slightly different properties from what I've seen on FA.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 9, 2012)

Gryphon is/was used more in heraldry, Griffon refers to the actual creature. (totally didn't steal that from Yahoo). 

Though, 'Gryphon' is closer to the original Greek spelling, GrÃ½phÅn (Î³ÏÏÏ†Ï‰Î½) and Latin Gryphus.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 9, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Basically the same name, slightly different properties from what I've seen on FA.
> 
> I could be wrong.


And the different properties are?
Don't forget it's FA, they're prolly anthros and have their own gimmicks to make them personal


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 9, 2012)

I question the ability to claim copyright on a hybrid creature like this. If you aren't making money from it, you're clear. Or you could just call them something different, like Sharkface.

I'm surprised sergals are known around the fandom... They don't deserve to be, they are so lame in general. They strike me as a blatant effort to be different among an already deviant subculture. Actually, they kinda just look like anatomically mangled wolves. So, failure on the 'being different' part, it's kinda just an originality-drama.


----------



## Rosca (Jan 9, 2012)

No.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 9, 2012)

I was about to try and correct you by saying copywritten, but then I remembered that I was wrong.

Seems like everyone's answered your question, you should ask Mick.
Sergals are cool with me though. they're creepy in all the right ways.


----------

